# Budget , link ?



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

Been awile since ive posted .
as always great info,,, on this site .
Several month's ago, there was a post as to the True Amount ,
of funds required to retire in phil . not the silly amount of $500 usd ,
as i recall it was closer to over $1,200 , or better yet $1,600 usd .
anyone remember this posting ? 
thanks .


----------



## ksol (Nov 22, 2015)

you could live in PH with a $1000 a month or 2 mos..


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

ksol said:


> you could live in ph with a 1000$ a month or 2 mos..


,thanks ,
i looked backwards,threw the posts on this site for over 1 year .
was unable to find the post i had hoped for .
it had a graduated break down of sorts .
.. $ 500 a month doable . but restricted , somewhat .
.. $ 1000 comfortable / very comfortable .
.. $ 2000 semi rich 
.. $ 2500 :eyebrows:
wish i would have printed it out ,,it was very nicely done .
lefties posted ,,he and his wife and child are doing it on apx 400/500 
if i recall correctly , palawenio and family also .
im used to rural living , frugal , easy to stay entertained , my current target 
would be $1,200 - $1,500 usd , and would hope to bank apx $400 per month .
as ive read inflation is creeping along in phillipines . i would not be near a metro area , or trying to live an american life style , nor a phillipine province one ,
but somewhere in between .


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

This is an old list, but I tracked every peso on a spreadsheet for a month (total pain in the butt ha ha). We now have no Cignal TV or rent, so we spend less. Also since we live out of the city we spend WAY less eating at fast food joints! But we have aircon so the electricity is more like p4,000 a month now.

I live comfortably enough on p25,000 a month. I would not recommend it to anyone without knowing them better. It does take a lot of the "Western" style out of living.

We are going to track the money again next month, and see how we do. :juggle:


July 2013 Spending

Normal expenses
p3000 Rent
p940 wet market
p7219 Groceries
p1428 Jeepney/taxi
p722 Cignal satellite tv
p1267 Globe internet
p2200 electric
p60 water (Three 5 gallon jugs)
p128 Tanduay Ice (4 bottles)
p300 Phone Load (usually 500)
p4532 Jollibees/Mang Inasal/Andoks etc OMG!
p1300 2 movies coke & popcorn for 3 people

p23096 Sub total


Unusual or quarterly expenses

p800 Trip home for girlfriend
p400 condoms
p1669 House wares (mosquito netting, table, glassware, pillows)
p800 Clothes (very unusual for her to buy clothes)
p910 Gas (1st tank lasted 5 months)
p960 Phil Health (1 quarter for 2 individuals)
p2250 Post Office (sent gifts to my kids $55!)

p7789 Sub total 


7789+23096=30885 total spent


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

This one???

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mabuhay-club-corner/809914-philippine-socioeconomic-income-categories.html

Poor - Less than PHP 7,890 per month

Low income (but not poor) - between PHP 7,890 to PHP 15,780 per month

Lower middle income - Between PHP 15,780 to PHP 31,560 per month

Middle class - Between PHP 31,560 to PHP 78,900 per month

Upper middle income - Between PHP78,900 to PHP 118,350 per month

Upper income (but not rich) - Between PHP 118,350 to PHP 157,800 per month

Rich - At least PHP 157,800 per month


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

pakawala said:


> This one???
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mabuhay-club-corner/809914-philippine-socioeconomic-income-categories.html
> 
> ...


>> Thanks , i think this was the post .
i also was able to , follow the original posting's .
..side note 8f in northern wisconsin ,, lake has frozen over last night .


----------



## justice (Nov 26, 2012)

Not sure if I am allow to post link, but this is the lasted update Nov. 2015. Cost of Living in Philippines. Prices in Philippines. Updated Nov 2015


----------

